

Ask HN: reasonably priced robotic arms - boomzilla

Does any know where I can buy a reasonably priced robotic arm? It should be be something I can connect to a Pi or a computer. My budget is up to 200USD.<p>Thanks.
======
mrfusion
How about this one? [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ufactory/uarm-put-a-
min...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ufactory/uarm-put-a-miniature-
industrial-robot-arm-on-your)

~~~
boomzilla
Thanks, this one looks great.

------
CyberFonic
Here's one that costs less than $100 The arm:
[http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=KJ8916](http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=KJ8916)

and the USB kit:
[http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=KJ8917](http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=KJ8917)

The neat thing is that you can test things with the controller and then write
code to replicate those steps.

------
bliti
What do you plan to do with it? There are various options available. But I
need to know what your intentions are. Without this data providing help is
difficult.

~~~
boomzilla
I recently became interested in hardware. I have some experience in machine
learning and computer vision. I am planning to set up a robotic arm that
connects to a webcam and that can perform simple task like picking up an
object and move to a new location. It could then perform some more complicated
task like solving the Hanoi tower problem, physically :). All in all, this is
a weekend/hobby kind of project.

~~~
bliti
You need to figure out what types of objects the arm would be picking up. The
heavier the object the more expensive the arm becomes. If you limit yourself
to foam/light plastics then an arm with standard servos will work well. I
would go with that, and if the need for more strength arises, you can then
upgrade to high-torque (high $$$) servos. I've always had god luck with
Lynxmotion ([http://www.lynxmotion.com/p-866-al5a-robotic-arm-combo-
kit-b...](http://www.lynxmotion.com/p-866-al5a-robotic-arm-combo-kit-
botboarduino.aspx)). You can buy the parts separately and it will be a bit
cheaper (find them on ebay for more savings).

